# Planted 2 gallon Jar!



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Most current picture of this tank: 
As of 4/17/14:









I'm been thinking about doing a nano planted tank that is self-standing (as in, I will do water changes but it will not have a filter. It might, if I decide to get fish, have a heater.) 

I've got some left over FloraMax substraite left over from my 10 gallon tank so I'll probably use it in the new tank. I'm also thinking about putting a couple of stems of my Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia' in my 10 gallon because I simply love the plant. I also might buy another plant, but I'd like to keep the layout fairly simple. 

I'm thinking about maybe a single Nerite Snail in this tank and maybe a couple of ghost shrimp to start out. Then, maybe I'll add in a couple of nano fish, two at the most due to the tank's small size. 

The fish could possibly be (depending on if I'm willing to pay outrageous shipping prices) 
Either
Two male guppies

Two Scarlet Gem Badis (Dario dario.) 

Two Male Endler's Livebearers



Any other fish suggestions would be nice. The tank would be a planted tank, species only tank, air stone, frequent water tests, and frequent water changes. 

Any suggestions would be nice.


----------



## bizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

If there's a Michael's craft store near you I'd go there for a large bowl they have a good selection and are surprisingly cheap


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

I believe that there is a Micheal's near my home. I'll have to look into that. I think a bowl would look a lot better and be a welcome change from the boring, old rectangular tanks.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Keep in mind if you want to incorporate tropical fish that 2.5 gal is the smallest volume of water most of our hobby-grade heaters can hold at a stable temperature.

I've seen some really interesting and large clear glass vases at places like HomeGoods, if you have those up there?


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Alright, that's good to know. I don't think I would go any smaller than 2.5, though. And, we don't have a HomeGoods around here, although it would be nice if we did.


----------



## Fletch (Mar 18, 2004)

TurtleShark said:


> I believe that there is a Micheal's near my home. I'll have to look into that. I think a bowl would look a lot better and be a welcome change from the boring, old rectangular tanks.


I got one of my 2g (ish) bowls on sale at Walmart for $14 and $17 for the second one. The same bowl at Michaels was $30. Of course, I am from Canada, where everything is more expensive because, er, because it costs more to, er, uh, probably because we are suckers. Each bowl has a 1 inch layer of soil (3X washed MGOC potting soil with 10% unscented non-clumping cat litter) on the bottom, and covered with 1 inch of aquarium gravel from a mature tank. For the first 6 weeks, I changed half the water every week, to leech out the tannins and excess soluble nutrients. For the past few months, the only maintenance I do is trim the plants and keep the water level up. These bowls have a fragile balance. If I feed my 5 shrimp more than 5 tiny pieces of fish food per day, I get a bit of an algae bloom. This goes away after a day or so. I love these bowls. Check out my post to see photos.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3644897 might be of help. Do check linked-in journals and posts for more info.

v3


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow, what a wonderful looking bowl! 

So, I guess, here are my plants for finding a bowl: 
1. WalMart
2. Meijer (just like walmart.) 
3. Micheal's if that doesn't work out any. 

Art supply stores are bound to be more expensive than super market stores like WalMart anyway...

Any, looking up the lifespan of the fish that I choose, I've narrowed my list down:
Even in poor conditions, my Grandma's endler has lived for quite a few years now. 
Guppies only live 2 years or so. 
Killies only live 2 years or so. 
But, scarlet badis lives for 5 years or more. 

So, if I can, I'll be doing badis in the tank. 

Wonderful bowl, by the way.


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought a large 2.5 gallon jar at WalMart yesterday. I'm going to get it all set up as soon as I can buy a light for it. I'm thinking I'll put it either in the kitchen or on my dinning room table. It's pretty large. 

Any suggestions for a good style of light to buy?


----------



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

The FloraMax will be fine. I used to do soil a lot and if you go with a lighter substrate, it looks great until that first time you uproot a plant. It ends up looking more natural with a densely planted tank, but if that isn't the look you are going for, it can get annoying.

Unless you have big daily temperature swings or keep the house really cold in the winter, you don't really need a heater. Some of the more exotic nano fish might need it, but the plants don't.

Heterandria Formosa (aka lesser killi fish, even though they aren't killis), Endler's live bearers, and guppies don't require a heater unless the room is below 65*F or so (need to do the conversion to C). Don't remember with Dario Dario, Celestial Pearl Danios, Micro Rasbora, or Chilli/misquito rasbora

A compact florescent bulb with a 6,500K rating (or close to it) will work. You can also go with a LED bulb with a similar rating. Decide on the bulb before the fixture. The bulb type will determine how the lamp need to hold the bulb. LED must point down and the heat sink (the metal portion) must be exposed to prevent overheating and shortened life. A compact fluorescent can point down, or lay sideways. Most of the newer energy efficient 'rated' fixtures have a GU-24 base (two pins instead of screw in style bulbs). Well, in the US anyway. This is because only compact fluorescent bulbs come in GU-24. It is also difficult to find CFL with a GU-24 base in anything remotely close to 6,500K.
I don't know if CFL bulbs in Canada are required to have the kelvin rating (the 6,500K rating you are looking for) on the package. If not, something labeled daylight, or cold white should be in the range. 6,500K is approximately what the human eye perceives as daylight. These bulbs typically have light wavelength peaks in the ranges that support photosynthesis.

LED will draw less power and last longer. They are also more expensive. But LED costs less in the long run. Finding a fixture that you like that works with LED might be more of a pain thought unless you aren't too concerned with aesthetics or don't mind shopping around for a bit to search out the perfect lamp.

You can pretty much choose what ever fixture you want with CFL as long as it has the screw type base for the bulb.

I tend to prefer lamps that hold the bulb sideways over the tank and have a white interior to reflect the rest of the light down. Also keep an eye on how high or low the fixture can hold the bulb. You don't want it to sit too high over the tank so most of the light goes to the sides instead of in the tank. You also want the ability to not have the bulb an inch or two over the water. You may heat up the tank too much this way.


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Alright, thanks for the information. That really helps me decide on how I want the light to be. I also will need to take into consideration where I want the jar to sit in my house. 

My unheated 55 gallon tank stays at about 72 degrees. That might be alright for the fish, but then again it might not. My turtle's 29 gallon tank stays closer to 75 degrees without a heater. And, my unheated 10 gallon tank most likely stays above 75 degrees. 

I'll hazard a guess and say that this one will stay above 72 degrees but below 75, due to it not having a lid.


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

I've heard a lot of information about aggression between male badis and as I don't know where I'd get any females, I will most likely only have one in the tank. 

Which do you think would work better? 

1 Scarlet Badis
2-3 Shrimp (Ghost, Bee, Cherry or Amano?) 

1 Scarlet Badis
2 Male Endler Livebearers
1 Tiger Nerite Snail

1 Scarlet Badis
2 Mystery Snails 
2-3 Shrimp

Or, any other suggestions. I'll be buying off from live aquaria, so if you would like to see my options that's where you should look. :icon_smil


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Any ideas on stocking? This picture might help you out a little: 









I set the tank up yesterday. The Bacopa is pearling nicely. Made me smile when I realized that the bubbles on the glass were not the only bubbles in the tank. I'm worried about lighting right now. I don't know what I'd do if it's getting too much light... 

I'm going to do a trim on the plants in a week or two. I just want them to take root a little bit more because the plants were a pain to get to stay in the gravel. I was hoping no ramshorn or pond snails would get into it, but I had forgotten to rinse the plants off when I took them out of my other tank. Oh well, they don't hurt anything anyway.


----------



## perlguy (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice nano tank jar. 

How much do these jars/bowls usually cost in Walmart/Michaels? I see they are generally more expensive than fish tanks in Petsmart and Petco.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've seen some really interesting/pretty ones at places like HomeGoods/TJMaxx/Ross/Marshalls for anywhere from $5-20.


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

perlguy said:


> Very nice nano tank jar.
> 
> How much do these jars/bowls usually cost in Walmart/Michaels? I see they are generally more expensive than fish tanks in Petsmart and Petco.


This one was about $10 at WalMart. It was a good price, I thought. 

Do I hear any objections on the scarlet badis in this tank?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I think several Endlers and snails would be more fun. Do check out Deep Blue Micro Solar Flare 3w LED stick-on light: I personally like them a lot.

Good looking jar, btw 

v3


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

OVT said:


> Do check out Deep Blue Micro Solar Flare 3w LED stick-on light: I personally like them a lot.


I second this. I have one on mu Cubus and it is absolutely great. :thumbsup:


----------



## perlguy (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Lauraleellbp. I'll check them out.


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah I think endlers would look nice in this tank as well. I would still love to have the barks, though. I want to give one of the lesser known fish a try. Maybe I would work something out with both species.


----------



## perlguy (Mar 26, 2014)

TurtleShark said:


> This one was about $10 at WalMart. It was a good price, I thought.



Thanks TurtleShark. I don't remember seeing any of those at Walmart, but I went to Super Target today and they had a decent collection of 0.5, 1 and 2 gallon jars.



















The 2 gallon jar (no photo of that) was about $17, but was very sturdy.


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Those look like the same kind of jar to me.


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Those look like the same kind of jar to me

Aleut. I have decided to stick with endlers, I guess. Here is a link to a picture of the three that I can choose from; http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+2855+1584&pcatid=1584

My choices are the male, green cobra male, or the red flame male or one of each. I'd love to hear some opinions on this! Oh, and any suggestions for a goo shrimp species for the tank?


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Ugh... I am afraid that this jar is not getting enough light. Everytime I turn the lamp on, I walk away for a couple minutes and come back only to find that someone had turned it off. When I asked why two seperate times, I got these answers "there is enough light coming in though the window." And the next time I asked (yesterday which was a very overcast day and there was not a lot of light coming in though the window, I got this answer: "Why should you turn it on when it had enough light all day? You don't need to give it light 1 4hours a day. 

And today I come home to find my step day laying on the couch, every curtain in the house shut, sleeping. Even the dogs acted like they had not been out since I left 8 hours ago. 

I tried explaining to him that the plants need the light to keep their red color, but my opinion is worth less than dirt to him anyway. As soon I noticed he wasn't listening to me I gave up. 

Anyway, anyone think the sun (our house is angled south east so it has light about 5 hours a day when the sky is clear...) is enough for these plants?


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, I got a surprise tonight... At prom, which my brother went to, they had some bettas as decorations. I knew that already, a friend of my friend was on the prom committee and told me. But, I'd long since forgotten about that one fact. Imagine how surprised I was to hear them call me over when they got home a 11 pm and showed me their price, a beuitiful male betta! It was in barely a cup of water with a couple of small glass rocks in it. I was horrified. I know bettas can live in small containers, but that was outrageous! 

I set to work getting it adjusted to my jar's pH. I didn't have anywhere else to put it... I poured a cup full of jar water into the bottom of a 1 gallon bucket and then poured the fish, very carefully, into it as well. Then, I scrambled around the house trying to find my testing kit so I could make sure the pH of both the jar and the bucket were as close as they could be. I tested the bucket first. It was around the pH of my other tanks. Good, I thought, this will be easy. Then, I tested the pH of the jar and man was I shocked! It was off the charts! I got a deep purple from the test. I knew something wasn't right. 

Just to be sure, I looked around for my color chart. I couldn't find it but I did find one online. I knew it. The deep purple was 8.8 or higher. Great. I did 3 50% water changes on the jar to bring it back down again and then added another cup of water from the jar to the bucket and waited a couple of minutes, then tested both one last time. 

And exact match. No surpise, considering how little water the betta had to begin with. I moved him into the jar. He seems to be doing just fine right now. 

My only problem is, now what? I don't know if I should give the endlers a try or not. I know endlers are usually a safe option for bettas, but it just doesn't seem like it would turn out too great in a 2 gallon tank... 

And, I don't know a whole lot about bettas. I know they are aggressive to each other, can breath air from the top of the tank, and that they prefer warmer water. What else? What do I need to know? I don't even know what kind of betta I have! I wasn't prepared for this boy at all...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well... congrats and condolances on the new fish that just wrecked all your plans! LOL

Sounds to me like you already have the basics of Betta care down... especially since you know they DO need warm water, unlike common mythology!

Just be careful not to overfeed, and don't rely only on pelleted food, as both will lead to bloating and constipation (our domesticated bettas are so overbred they've lost common sense that would have kept them alive in the wild...). Frozen bloodworms are a good staple food, and then you can mix in pellets or flake food. I'm not a fan of freeze-dried food for bettas either, also due to how easily they can become constipated.

Each betta can have a very individual temperment when it comes to whether or not they will tolerate tankmates. Snails are typically safe (though not always). I've personally always had good luck with bettas tolerating other fish (though never guppies... the guppies would ALWAYS constantly harass any betta I ever tried them with).

"Veiltails" are the most common bettas sold in the hobby, followed by crowntails, delta tails, plakats, doubletails, halfmoons, etc. http://bubblesandbettas.blogspot.com/p/betta-breeds-tail-types.html


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks! I might even move the betta to my other 10 gallon tank (the one currently labeled temp. snail tank in my sig.) and leaving this one to keep up with my original plan. I do think that anything else in that tank is pushing it. A betta is considerably larger than the endlers I was planning on getting for the tank. I'll put a picture of him up tomorrow when it's light out. 

When I do put a picture up, I'll try to get one of the red plant. I'm not sure if the green I'm seeing on it is algae or if it's becuase the tank isn't getting that much light. The bacopa is turning brown as well but I don't know if that's just brown algae or light as well... I'll see what everyone thinks in the morning, I guess. 

Now, I'm going to do a quick temperature check on the tank in the morning as I don't have a heater for this jar. That's another reason to move the betta. At least in a 10 I could heat the tank...

Oh, and I do have flake, pellet, and frozen blood worms so I think I'm all set there. It would probably be a good idea to buy some actual betta food, though, right? Or is it just a waste of money? I feed my fish original TetraFin flakes and Hikari Mini Sinking pellets. I don't remember the blood worm brand, though.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think as long as frozen bloodworms are his staple, you can supplement with just about anything else he's willing to eat and be fine. You don't have to buy foods that are targeted towards bettas... there are a few that actually DO adapt their formulas somewhat, but most are just the same stuff re-packaged. Hikari and OmegaOne foods are generally good quality... though one of those recently changed to a problematic preservative... can't remember which?

Hikari is my own go-to brand for frozen foods. I'll occaionally feed other brands, but I know that their frozen foods go through a sterilization process and quality controls that most other brands do not employ.


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Alright then. Seems like my sister decided to call him Fredrick, so that's his name now... He seems to love his place by the window a lot. I gave him some blood worms earlier but I'm not sure if he ate or not. He looked at the flakes I put in a while later but didn't eat them.


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Poor Fredrick died a few days ago due to a combination of fin rot and ick. I had to use store bought medication to try and treat him. That left me on a scedual of a water change after 4 days. That led to the fin rot. The ick came back, probably because he was stressed, and then everything went down hill from there. 

I really do hate using medications... 

My sister bought a betta for herself two weeks ago. Her's is going alright, but he has ick as well. Now that my heater is free (I was using it on my quarantine tank for some new tiger barbs I bought. Due to that I couldn't treat the betta properly.) I'll just give it to her to use in her 5.5 gallon. Her betta should be just fine after a few weeks. 

Everyone, praise the person who thought up the heater method! They are miracle workers!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry your boy didn't make it. Hopefully your sister's will pull through!

Warm water and salt have usually worked well for me with treating ich with bettas; the bettas can easily handle temps into the mid 80s F as well as up to 1 tbsp per gallon salt (more than live plants can usually take).


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

I just don't like to use salt. The one time I did, only the heat appeared to be working. I did use some salt in this fish's tank, though, to help with the fin rot. If I ever come across another tough strain (like the one my mollies had) then I'll give salt a try again. It's just that I was using 12 teaspoons (3 tablespoons) of salt in one of my 10 gallons and heat of 86 degrees. When I, novicly, let the temperature fall I lost one of my favorite fish. Even with that much salt. 

I see the value of salt in healing wounds and assisting in breathing, but I just don't see the value of it at any safe level when treating for ick. 

That's my opinion, I guess. 

So, I'm going to stick with the endler idea, I think. And, maybe an amano shrimp and a new snail of some kind. 

What do you think of assissin snails in this tank? I don't know much about them, but I've always thought that they looked cool. And I don't really like the population of pond and ramshorn snails in the jar...


----------



## Lucubration (Jun 20, 2013)

OVT said:


> I think several Endlers and snails would be more fun. Do check out Deep Blue Micro Solar Flare 3w LED stick-on light: I personally like them a lot.
> 
> Good looking jar, btw
> 
> v3


I like the lighting they provide, but the suction cup on mine is utterly worthless. I have to zip tie it whenever I want to mount it somewhere.


----------



## Lucubration (Jun 20, 2013)

TurtleShark said:


> I just don't like to use salt. The one time I did, only the heat appeared to be working. I did use some salt in this fish's tank, though, to help with the fin rot. If I ever come across another tough strain (like the one my mollies had) then I'll give salt a try again. It's just that I was using 12 teaspoons (3 tablespoons) of salt in one of my 10 gallons and heat of 86 degrees. When I, novicly, let the temperature fall I lost one of my favorite fish. Even with that much salt.
> 
> I see the value of salt in healing wounds and assisting in breathing, but I just don't see the value of it at any safe level when treating for ick.
> 
> That's my opinion, I guess.


I'm treating one of my bettas right now for fin rot with salt and warm water. Daily water changes between a couple of 1q specimen containers.

After the initial acclimation, he's perked up pretty well and no longer seems as miserable. I'll have if he has any new fin growth by this weekend, but so far I'm liking this method a lot more than medication (which has caused me some fatalities in the past).



> So, I'm going to stick with the endler idea, I think. And, maybe an amano shrimp and a new snail of some kind.
> 
> What do you think of assissin snails in this tank? I don't know much about them, but I've always thought that they looked cool. And I don't really like the population of pond and ramshorn snails in the jar...


I would only get assassin snails if you have a pest snail problem. They are predatory, and while they'll go for pellet food that sits on the bottom, you have two issues: you have to overfeed so that there _is_ food on the bottom (hard to do with endlers or amano), and they may still predate on your other livestock anyways if they get the chance. Perhaps if you established a good population of ramshorn first, you could later put in an assassin to keep them in check.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Have had ick come on new fish twice since have my tanks set up. I ran the water up to 81/82 for a few weeks and it worked like a charm. Never added salt to my tanks.


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

I would only get assassin snails if you have a pest snail problem. They are predatory, and while they'll go for pellet food that sits on the bottom, you have two issues: you have to overfeed so that there _is_ food on the bottom (hard to do with endlers or amano), and they may still predate on your other livestock anyways if they get the chance. Perhaps if you established a good population of ramshorn first, you could later put in an assassin to keep them in check.[/QUOTE]

I think you are right... And, they cost a little bit more than I probably should spend. It's taking me quite a while just to build up enough money for the others I'm going to buy.... 

And, I noticed an algae bloom when I had the betta in the jar. The tank is sitting directly in front of a South East facing window. Should I move it away from the window a little? 

Oh, and would it be a good idea to buy a cheap little filter for the tank? Or do you think the water changes (granted I don't end up in a corner like I was with the betta.) would be enough? I'll test the water every now and again just to make sure that I am doing enough.


----------



## Lucubration (Jun 20, 2013)

Does the tank get direct sunlight? Sunlight is very strong compared to any artificial lighting you would use for a tank, so it will grow algae pretty easily. Also, you'd want to check how hot the water gets while it's exposed to sunlight, because small containers of water can overheat extremely quickly on windowsills, etc.

I've seen some really good experiments done with small tanks, enough to say that you don't necessarily need any mechanical filter so long as you have enough of a biofilter to take up nutrient waste (in the form of lots of plants and/or established bacteria). It can take some time after you first set it up for a bacteria filter to develop in your tank. The best way to figure out when you've reached that point is just go through the normal initial cycling process of daily testing and water changes until you never get ammonia/nitrites under normal circumstances, and all you're seeing is a low level of nitrates.


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

What do you guys think about this in the tank? 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3584+23686&pcatid=23686 It's a Fluva Nano tank filter. It appears to be more of a biological filter than a mechanical one... I've never bought Fluval before, I think their prices are a little steep, but this might just be what the tank means... 

And, I will give the water a temperature check tomorrow afternoon and see how it is going.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

A friend of mine uses that little internal filter in her nano and loves it. I think there's a sponge inside you can just take out and rinse?

I would move the tank way from the window due to temp fluctuations even more than the possible algae.


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, past time for an update I think... 

Almost a month ago now I purchased two male red flame endlers from PetSmart. They are in quarantine right now while I wait for my new filter for the jar to arrive. 

Thinking of quarantine, I believe it's passed time to lower the water temp from 85 degrees.... Sorry my little buddies! 

Anyway, one of the endlers appeared to be very stressed when I first got him. He hardly had any color in him at all. He was so pale I thought that I had ended up with a female! Now he's brightened up and is doing quite well. 

In the jar, I did a trim a week ago and chopped some of the bacopa down to size. I'd love to get it to branch out some more and cover most of the bottom. I guess to do that I'll need to be keeping it trimmed. The other plant has lost its redness, sadly. It's covered in algae. I'm not sure how to go about fixing that problem aside from just tossing the two stems I have in there and starting over with another two. My 10g that the plant orriginaly came from is in need of a trim anyway. 

So, tomorrow I should be recieving my filter (here's what I bought: http://www.bigalspets.com/internal-filter-if-201-42-gph.html ) . I'm not sure if I want to move the fish that day or wait another few weeks for me to do a fish-less cycle... 

I guess here's this update's question for all of you who look: 
Should I do a fish-less cycle on the jar or just pop the fish in? As it is they are in an un-cycled tank (kind of hard to cycle a tank that doesn't have a filter just a powerhead and an airstone... Now that I think of it, I should have bought another sponge filter as well...) That means they would stay in the 10 for at least 2 weeks... It shouldn't take too long to cycle the jar I wouldn't think.


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

I got the filter today! It's just like I had hoped it would be. I plan on holding off on adding the fish for at least four days. I don't want to put them in there right before I leave for the weekend. 

You can't even see the filter if you look at the tank from the right direction. It dissapears in the glass.


----------



## Sparklescale (Nov 22, 2013)

I have that same 2g jar and Fluval Nano filter! As to cycling after adding the filter, if your tank is already well planted and established, it should be cycled enough to add the two small endlers...just feed lightly and monitor the water for the first couple weeks. The filter will become biologically active within a few days to a week and will take up the slack that the plants don't get. I found that the added current from my Fluval has made a huge difference in the growth and health (algae) of my planted jar.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

TurtleShark said:


> I got the filter today! It's just like I had hoped it would be. I plan on holding off on adding the fish for at least four days. I don't want to put them in there right before I leave for the weekend.
> 
> You can't even see the filter if you look at the tank from the right direction. It dissapears in the glass.


Posting for subscription:icon_mrgr I just saw a 2 gallon glass jar with lid at the wallymart not an hour ago for $10 and thought "hey I could plant something in that":help:

Real interested to see how your jar turns out:fish:


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

It's turned out well, that's for sure. It seems to be doing alright without any artificial light. The only minus is the way the curve of the glass creates blind spots in the tank. That's part of the reason why I picked a more active fish so they wouldn't just sit in one place (like my betta Freddy did). 

I'll get a bunch of the water in the jar changed (the pH likes to sky rocket on me in the thing...) and then move the two fish over later. If everything goes well expect to see some pictures!


----------

